# IBO scores not posted yet for yesterday ?



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Bow Junky tweeted the scores for the pro's and it may be on their website.
www.bowjunky.com


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

J-Dubyah said:


> Bow Junky tweeted the scores for the pro's and it may be on their website.
> www.bowjunky.com


I followed bowjunky all yesterday they did a great job! but wanted to see all the scores but it is the IBO in a hurry to take the $ but not in any hurry to keep followers informed!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

IBO doesn't seem to have the ability to post scores until the shoot is concluded...unlike ASA which posts scores at the end of each day. Maybe that's because of the format of their shoots where most classes are set up to shoot 40 targets over three days in any 10 target increments.

it would have been great if bowjunky had been able to post the scores...but i do appreciate what they do.

looked like they had a good crowd friday.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Has nothing to do with the format to post semi and Pro scores they have shoot days and times!)


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

cenochs said:


> I followed bowjunky all yesterday they did a great job! but wanted to see all the scores but it is the IBO in a hurry to take the $ but not in any hurry to keep followers informed!


Yeah, I figured you were referring to all the scores and not just pro's, but at this point I'm just taking what I can get!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

It's the IBO, what would you expect. They have the ability, choose to not worry about it. For the shooters up north you are sort of stuck with what they give you. Until the consumers demand more from them by choosing not to fill their wallets, they won't change. Keep paying the price and they will feed you all the mediocrousy you can handle.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

hrtlnd164 said:


> It's the IBO, what would you expect. They have the ability, choose to not worry about it. For the shooters up north you are sort of stuck with what they give you. Until the consumers demand more from them by choosing not to fill their wallets, they won't change. Keep paying the price and they will feed you all the mediocrousy you can handle.


It's the IBO, and I like what we get. ASA tried it in Pa, several times, didn't work out. And yes I was there at the first one. I prefer the IBO format as do lots of others apparently. If you don't, that works too, that's why we have a choice. If they aren't posting scores as they happen so what, I have other things to do in life than sit in front of my computer and worrying about scores. I'll see them when they are posted. 
I like the IBO, I don't want to be told how fast my bow can be. To me, 3D is about shooting the fastest bow possible as accurately as possible and having to guess the yardage. If you don't agree, that's fine, that's why we have choices. Personally, I liked it better when you couldn't use binoculars and had to be able to read the target. If you don't agree, that's fine, it's just my opinion. 
I won't knock the ASA just because it is not my preferred format. Choices are good, let's just be thankful we have them and have places to shoot and tournaments to go to. A good friend of mine has a saying about archery shoots, "if you don't help, don't *****." All of these organizations work hard to put on these shoots. They certainly can't please everyone, but each one obviously has their following. If you don't like how they run their shoots don't go. If you have some ideas how to improve, convey them in a positive manner. It's just like politics, some people love the president and others.....not so much. All we can do is cast our individual vote. In 3D tournaments we do that with our attendance. I am not trying to start an argument. I think we should be able to have different sanctioning bodies without it always turning into a battle over which one is better and why the other one stinks. They are different, that is all, and choices are good. IMHO!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Did you know you can go to an IBO event with your buddy register and never shoot and one of you could still win the tournament with the format they run? When everyone wakes up and realize they run triple crown events like this to take your money and as much as they can. If they truely cared and operated the triple crown events seriously they would have random groups and shoot times for everyone! 

Back to the scores yesterday scores still not posted.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

cenochs, you probably don't realize this but people can cheat in ASA as well. I realize there a lot of people on here that don't like IBO but look at there turnouts, obviously a lot of people do like IBO.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

cenochs said:


> Did you know you can go to an IBO event with your buddy register and never shoot and one of you could still win the tournament with the format they run? When everyone wakes up and realize they run triple crown events like this to take your money and as much as they can. If they truely cared and operated the triple crown events seriously they would have random groups and shoot times for everyone!
> 
> Back to the scores yesterday scores still not posted.



Not to burst your bubble but they never post scores until Sunday night at the earliest on their website. The winner will be the winner no matter when we find out. If you need to know so bad head to the shoot they post them there each evening.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

cenochs said:


> Did you know you can go to an IBO event with your buddy register and never shoot and one of you could still win the tournament with the format they run? When everyone wakes up and realize they run triple crown events like this to take your money and as much as they can. If they truely cared and operated the triple crown events seriously they would have random groups and shoot times for everyone!
> 
> Back to the scores yesterday scores still not posted.


Do you know why the Triple Crown shoots were started??? It's a fund raiser. If you don't like the IBO, don't go. The format is obviously working for them and the people who participate. Just because you like the ASA format doesn't mean it is the only way to run a shoot or that everyone else has to like it. Just because I think shooting a known distance class is boring doesn't mean you shouldn't do it. It just means I don't want to, has no affect on you. It's an opinion, and we all know what they are worth! And as others have said, cheating isn't restricted to the IBO.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Cheating is the only way to win if you shoot in the IBO.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Not to burst your bubble but they never post scores until Sunday night at the earliest on their website. The winner will be the winner no matter when we find out. If you need to know so bad head to the shoot they post them there each evening.


You just described one of the reasons 3D archery won't grow and it is a easy fix that would do wonders you'll figure it out !


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

darton3d said:


> Do you know why the Triple Crown shoots were started??? It's a fund raiser. If you don't like the IBO, don't go. The format is obviously working for them and the people who participate. Just because you like the ASA format doesn't mean it is the only way to run a shoot or that everyone else has to like it. Just because I think shooting a known distance class is boring doesn't mean you shouldn't do it. It just means I don't want to, has no affect on you. It's an opinion, and we all know what they are worth! And as others have said, cheating isn't restricted to the IBO.


How could the IBO format not work getting shooters? That is the way it is designed to get as many shooters as possible with the format. ASA has flaws also no doubt but their format doesn't cater to attract just numbers!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

nochance said:


> cenochs, you probably don't realize this but people can cheat in ASA as well. I realize there a lot of people on here that don't like IBO but look at there turnouts, obviously a lot of people do like IBO.


Yes they can cheat in ASA but it is allot harder not saying it is not done


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

cenochs said:


> You just described one of the reasons 3D archery won't grow and it is a easy fix that would do wonders you'll figure it out !


The point is this, you don't like the IBO, don't go. Who is going to miss you??? I don't like the ASA so I don't go, nobody misses me! But coming on here and bashing one org or the other and claiming you can fix the problems isn't helping archery grow. It is one of the reasons it doesn't. Do you think anybody who is interested in shooting either is going to see your comments and decide "hey that sounds like fun with an enthusiastic, good bunch of people." Not likely. 
I really don't think that not posting the scores until after the shoot is over is keeping archery from growing. We survived before the internet and believe it or not archery did grow during that time. You are simply trying to bash an organization that you don't like. And that does not help archery in any way, shape or form. If not posting the scores is having that much affect on your life why don't you go to the shoots and volunteer to do the work to get them posted immediately as each shooter finishes each target. You would be doing archery a great service and I am sure it would grow by leaps and bounds immediately. 
Unfortunately, 3D archery will never be a main stream professional sport. It is a shooting sport and we shoot at animal shaped targets. To you and me they are just targets, to the main stream public they represent killing. Archery has a much bigger spectator following in Europe, but they don't shoot animal shaped 3D targets. They shoot spots. 
Why can't we all just accept that we all have different likes without bashing what we don't agree with? That would help archery grow! Not constant bickering and arguing over which org is better and why.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

cenochs said:


> Yes they can cheat in ASA but it is allot harder not saying it is not done


Not to get into the BS but Don't remember IBO having a semi pro using a range finder. Maybe rather than slamming each org. we could just suggest ways for improvement. Not that changes are quick. Obviously there's plenty of people that like both. Neither IBO or ASA is perfect.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Couldn't make Bedford, but hope to go to Erie and shoot 40 on Friday. If ASA had a shoot in the Northeast I may try and make one. Unfortunately Bass season is approaching.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

If the IBO doesnt have major flaws, please explain why the turn out in bedford is low ?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

J Whittington said:


> If the IBO doesnt have major flaws, please explain why the turn out in bedford is low ?


how many did they have? i was there but decided not to shoot. parking lot looked pretty crowded there on friday.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I shot all 40 on friday and it seemed to me numbers were down. I had a fun time and shot with some great people. I have not shot an ASA shoot yet but would like to try. Personally, I just like to shoot my bow!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

3-D archery is pretty popular in Europe...And by most accounts, much more difficult...Just wanted to throw that out there....Harperman


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

J Whittington said:


> If the IBO doesnt have major flaws, please explain why the turn out in bedford is low ?


i was there this wknd.seen the crowd and think everyone will be surprised when total numbers will be out,as the switch to rinehart targets,i think it was a smart move.they got pounded and held up great on the courses i seen.jmo


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I was there on Friday and have never seen so many shooters before at Bedford.


J Whittington said:


> If the IBO doesnt have major flaws, please explain why the turn out in bedford is low ?


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

11 female pros. 28 open pros. Is the report i got. Thats terrible


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

The place looked packed to me starting at The line through the parking lot on Thursday night when registration was opened. This targets were great to shoot. The new money shootoff was super cool, and the vendors were as good as ever. Scores were updated and posted frequently for spectators and shooters on site. Energy was up everywhere I went. Nothing about the shoot was terrible based on the reaction on every face I saw, and I'm not an IBO super fan. I hope to see the same thing at the ASA in London in a couple weeks.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

nochance said:


> Not to get into the BS but Don't remember IBO having a semi pro using a range finder.


Check into that. He just happened to get busted at an ASA.

I assume the pro/semi attendance was primarily due to Friday shooting and the target change.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

hoosierredneck said:


> i was there this wknd.seen the crowd and think everyone will be surprised when total numbers will be out,as the switch to rinehart targets,i think it was a smart move.they got pounded and held up great on the courses i seen.jmo


I heard that they never replaced a core all weekend


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Yep that same semi pro shot several IBO shoots with his "good binos" and beat some pro scores with them. But yes he did use them at the ASA and was caught, because you shoot in busted groups. I don't have a problem with IBO its just another format that I've never shot so I won't bash it.



nochance said:


> Not to get into the BS but Don't remember IBO having a semi pro using a range finder. Maybe rather than slamming each org. we could just suggest ways for improvement. Not that changes are quick. Obviously there's plenty of people that like both. Neither IBO or ASA is perfect.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

darton3d said:


> It's the IBO, and I like what we get. ASA tried it in Pa, several times, didn't work out. And yes I was there at the first one. I prefer the IBO format as do lots of others apparently. If you don't, that works too, that's why we have a choice. If they aren't posting scores as they happen so what, I have other things to do in life than sit in front of my computer and worrying about scores. I'll see them when they are posted.
> I like the IBO, I don't want to be told how fast my bow can be. To me, 3D is about shooting the fastest bow possible as accurately as possible and having to guess the yardage. If you don't agree, that's fine, that's why we have choices. Personally, I liked it better when you couldn't use binoculars and had to be able to read the target. If you don't agree, that's fine, it's just my opinion.
> I won't knock the ASA just because it is not my preferred format. Choices are good, let's just be thankful we have them and have places to shoot and tournaments to go to. A good friend of mine has a saying about archery shoots, "if you don't help, don't *****." All of these organizations work hard to put on these shoots. They certainly can't please everyone, but each one obviously has their following. If you don't like how they run their shoots don't go. If you have some ideas how to improve, convey them in a positive manner. It's just like politics, some people love the president and others.....not so much. All we can do is cast our individual vote. In 3D tournaments we do that with our attendance. I am not trying to start an argument. I think we should be able to have different sanctioning bodies without it always turning into a battle over which one is better and why the other one stinks. They are different, that is all, and choices are good. IMHO!




I agree with most of your post but its not that the ASA didnt work out in PA they had good attendance, the asa just didnt want to keep coming north


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

the point is that both orgs can have cheaters. He apparently shot well at several ASA events as well as IBO before getting busted. It seems that since many hate Ibo they don't want anyone else to go as well and they get pissed if people do. Your keep forgetting that ASA has not established themselves in the NE. People are happy enough with the ibo. And of course they weren't "good binos" they were only ~15$ at a garage sale


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

scores are up!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good turnout...1259 by my count.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

cenochs said:


> You just described one of the reasons 3D archery won't grow and it is a easy fix that would do wonders you'll figure it out !


People like you are another reason 3D isn't growing. For example, although I like some things the ASA has done in marketing their shoots and think it would be cool to see the Pros shoot, I refuse to go to an ASA shoot because it seems like all the ASA people come on here constantly complaining about nothing and bashing other organizations and life's too short to waste a day, weekend or week with people like that.


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

The scores were not posted up till tonight because there were still shooters to finish shooting. They had till Sunday at 1pm to turn in their score cards.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

carlosii said:


> Sounds like a good turnout...1259 by my count.


I got 1,173 when I added them up 1220 minus 47 that signed up didn't shoot or turn in a score card


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Supermag1 said:


> People like you are another reason 3D isn't growing. For example, although I like some things the ASA has done in marketing their shoots and think it would be cool to see the Pros shoot, I refuse to go to an ASA shoot because it seems like all the ASA people come on here constantly complaining about nothing and bashing other organizations and life's too short to waste a day, weekend or week with people like that.


People like me that is funny! People that are not like me is the reason 3D archery has went backwards instead of forward over the last 15 years. The organizations love people that will accept what ever the product they put out their with no opinions on change.

Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.

Albert Einstein


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

cenochs said:


> People like me that is funny! People that are not like me is the reason 3D archery has went backwards instead of forward over the last 15 years. The organizations love people that will accept what ever the product they put out their with no opinions on change.
> 
> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
> 
> Albert Einstein


And yet you keep bashing the IBO, and it has no affect on them. So that makes you insane correct??? Just because you don't like it or agree with how they do things doesn't make it wrong. Obviously lots of people like what they are doing. Let it go already. 
Smart - Doing the same thing over and over again because you get consistently good results.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

cenochs said:


> People like me that is funny! People that are not like me is the reason 3D archery has went backwards instead of forward over the last 15 years. The organizations love people that will accept what ever the product they put out their with no opinions on change.
> 
> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
> 
> Albert Einstein


so what have you done to make the sport grow ever been a state rep or director?
ASA is not a prefect world either I have seen rules bent by the up management to work for a shooter 
how is it right for an organization to let most classes shoot both days and a couple shoot all in one day
i doesnt matter to me but if your are going to bash every ibo post at least think of the whole picture


----------

